# Adult lounge



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just wanted to let people know that all AL requests have been processed. Dazzza...you're finally in! :bounce:

I thought I'd announce it because sometimes people don't know they're in!!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

What is the entry requirements again? Is it just gold?


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

not enough girls in the forum to even think about applying for it


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> What is the entry requirements again? Is it just gold?


Yep. Unless the applicant has shown themselves to be unsuitable e.g. sexist/offensive posts.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/115434-accessing-private-forums.html


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

I want in  Katy you should become an agony aunt for the people who are not Gold and want to discuss adult related issues


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

What is this lougnge we talk about? yourve lost me?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Afghan said:


> I want in  Katy you should become an agony aunt for the people who are not Gold and want to discuss adult related issues


Impssobile I'm afraid...discussing adult related issues is kept in the AL 



johnny_lee said:


> What is this lougnge we talk about? yourve lost me?


Check the link I posted In my previous post.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

What is it with you and spelling when you talk to me lol

Thats a shame wanted to discuss an issue with a female stranger rather than someone i know personally


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

The adult lounge is the place to be, what goes on in there will blow your mind...................sorry cant talk about it here, what goes on in the adult lounge, stays in the adult lounge:tongue:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Afghan said:


> What is it with you and spelling when you talk to me lol
> 
> Thats a shame wanted to discuss an issue with a female stranger rather than someone i know personally


Ha ha...I'm the same with handwriting (get the letters the wrong way round) but definately worse when typing....I make typos all the time!

I can be your agony aunt if you like


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

How come I was declined? I'm not that offensive


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> How come I was declined? I'm not that offensive


I don't think you were :confused1: ...you meet the criteria. Are you sure you don't have access?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

So how do you go gold then?

Same as above not enough females on the site to bother getting into gold


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

cas said:


> So how do you go gold then?
> 
> Same as above not enough females on the site to bother getting into gold


i think u need 2 be on the forum for a sertin amout of time and made i think 1000 posts so we better get posting


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

cas said:


> So how do you go gold then?
> 
> Same as above not enough females on the site to bother getting into gold


All explained here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Katy said:


> I don't think you were :confused1: ...you meet the criteria. Are you sure you don't have access?


Indeed. I almost feel unwanted


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

When can i go in here then katy? how long does it take to get to Gold? and why arnt i good enuogh for it yet?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> When can i go in here then katy? how long does it take to get to Gold? and why arnt i good enuogh for it yet?


If you check out the links I posted earlier on in this thread you'll find everything you need to know...but basically to get into the Adult Lounge you need to be a GOLD member. And to be a GOLD member you need to have made at least 1000 posts and been a member on here for at least a year.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> Indeed. I almost feel unwanted


Huh...did you request access before you hit 1000 posts?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> If you check out the links I posted earlier on in this thread you'll find everything you need to know...but basically to get into the Adult Lounge you need to be a GOLD member. And to be a GOLD member you need to have made at least 1000 posts and been a member on here for at least a year.


Ive got donkeys years to wait then, i hope its worth the wait :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Katy said:


> Huh...did you request access before you hit 1000 posts?


Nope I was Goldie


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

i got banned here like 4 years ago and was nearly at gold can i just add up my old posts and time spent to = GOLD!!!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> Nope I was Goldie


When did you apply? Earlier in the year there was a voting in system whereby existing members voted on who could have access but that was then scrapped and replaced with the current system where you just need to be GOLD.

You're not on the 'can't join AL list'...and I do have one. Apply again and I'll let you in  I'm not sure what happened there!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> i got banned here like 4 years ago and was nearly at gold can i just add up my old posts and time spent to = GOLD!!!!


Hmm...why were you banned? And what was your previous username?


----------



## Wilson118 (Jul 30, 2011)

t hall gym said:


> not enough girls in the forum to even think about applying for it


T hall gym... wouldn't be temple hall gym by anychance?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Katy said:


> Hmm...why were you banned? And what was your previous username?


It was before altzeimers kicked in, I forget, please forgive me.

I was banned because I said something to another member ( a female), cannot remember what it was.

Mnay people negged me, the mods picked up on it and banned me.

I think that was how it was.

You know how UKM can be


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Katy said:


> When did you apply? Earlier in the year there was a voting in system whereby existing members voted on who could have access but that was then scrapped and replaced with the current system where you just need to be GOLD.
> 
> You're not on the 'can't join AL list'...and I do have one. Apply again and I'll let you in  I'm not sure what happened there!


It was less than a week ago. Strange, I'll apply again.

Thanks muchly


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> It was before altzeimers kicked in, I forget, please forgive me.
> 
> I was banned because I said something to another member ( a female), cannot remember what it was.
> 
> ...


Are you 'Mr Mongol' by any chance? :sneaky2:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> It was less than a week ago. Strange, I'll apply again.
> 
> Thanks muchly


Sorry about that. Not sure what happened. I check requests daily so I look forward to your involvement in the AL soon


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Katy said:


> Are you 'Mr Mongol' by any chance? :sneaky2:


No, I have a fully functional brain and body so no.

Keep guessing you might hit th nail on the head


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> No, I have a fully functional brain and body so no.
> 
> Keep guessing you might hit th nail on the head


I'm not good with guessing games...sorry


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Katy said:


> I'm not good with guessing games...sorry


That's OK, better luck next time


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> That's OK, better luck next time


I thought I could use my admin powers to figure it out but alas, it did not work. What did you say to the 'female' to get banned then? And which female...there's only a few of us on here!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

You have powers? Oh I thought I recognised you, you used to be a powder puff girl off cartoon network?

The female in question was talking intimately regarding a male counter part and their personal affairs.

I will not express any more opinions untill my lawyer is present.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Cheers for that, i noticed earlier today, now i get to perv once again 

Repped.



Katy said:


> Just wanted to let people know that all AL requests have been processed. Dazzza...you're finally in! :bounce:
> 
> I thought I'd announce it because sometimes people don't know they're in!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> Cheers for that, i noticed earlier today, now i get to perv once again
> 
> Repped.


Yeah, given the 'like' I found this morning for some pictures that I posted ages ago it seems that you've been making good use of your access! :laugh: Sadly some really good threads were deleted by a member after he split with his partner, which is a shame.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

I think the rules should be changed regarding when you gain access to the adult lounge IMO. Having to be a member for a year and 1000 posts is overkill. Maybe give admins the power to grant people access based on their behavior on the forum and whether they're mature enough to be on there. Just a throught


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Afghan said:


> I think the rules should be changed regarding when you gain access to the adult lounge IMO. Having to be a member for a year and 1000 posts is overkill. Maybe give admins the power to grant people access based on their behavior on the forum and whether they're mature enough to be on there. Just a throught


That's pretty much how it worked originally but it caused too many issues.

If people are sharing personal information they prefer to know that only familiar members have has access to it, hence the Gold requirement was decided on by current members.

You'll be Silver soon though which means you can get into the Male Animal


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Afghan said:


> I think the rules should be changed regarding when you gain access to the adult lounge IMO. Having to be a member for a year and 1000 posts is overkill. Maybe give admins the power to grant people access based on their behavior on the forum and whether they're mature enough to be on there. Just a throught


A key issue with access to the Adult Lounge is trust - people want to feel comfortable sharing personal information on the forum. A 'voting in' system was used for a few months but it was deemed unfair that existing AL members could pick and choose who had access and there were also some disagreements about who should have access...it almost gave a feeling of a clique.

It was therefore decided that the easiest and most efficient process would be to only give access to GOLD members...that way we can have more confidence that they have contributed to the board and stuck around. We of course can't be certain what the quality of their 1000 posts are but by the time someone has made that many posts it can become apparent what sort of poster they are e.g. if they have very sexist or offensive attitudes...people who have shown themselves in that light will most likely not get access and I do keep a list of members who have beenremoved from the AL for 'bad' behaviour and members who have shown themselves in very poor light on the main forum.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

let me in! :crying:


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

I wonder why i lost access to adult lounge ?!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Mikazagreat said:


> I wonder why i lost access to adult lounge ?!


According to my screen you still have access.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Lorian said:


> That's pretty much how it worked originally but it caused too many issues.
> 
> If people are sharing personal information they prefer to know that only familiar members have has access to it, hence the Gold requirement was decided on by current members.
> 
> You'll be Silver soon though which means you can get into the Male Animal


I think the Gold system is fine despite wanting in on this AL action right now!

Where's this Male Animal section you talk of?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Wardy21 said:


> Where's this Male Animal section you talk of?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/115434-accessing-private-forums.html


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Lorian said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/115434-accessing-private-forums.html


Thanks.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

I understand where you are coming from with the wanting to let normal none abusive characters into the Adult longe, but as mentioned to be member for over a year with 1000 posts thats massive over kill. i'm a 29 year old mature guy with no intention of distubring the peace.

And if people do you simply ban them or remove access, Maybe lorian needs to at least think about the restrictions ???? No !!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> I understand where you are coming from with the wanting to let normal none abusive characters into the Adult longe, but as mentioned to be member for over a year with 1000 posts thats massive over kill.* i'm a 29 year old mature guy with no intention of distubring the peace.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Unfortunately though we can't assess each and every individual and conclude if they are/aren't suitable for the Adult Lounge, especially if they haven't made many posts.

Whilst we can and do remove access from people who behave in an inappropriate way there can also be lurkers and people who betray members' trust by revealing what's said in the Adult Lounge to non-members.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Katy said:


> Unfortunately though we can't assess each and every individual and conclude if they are/aren't suitable for the Adult Lounge, especially if they haven't made many posts.
> 
> Whilst we can and do remove access from people who behave in an inappropriate way there can also be lurkers and people who betray members' trust by revealing what's said in the Adult Lounge to non-members.


Im more on about members who have been posting frequent, with constructive posts and maybe a member for 3 months


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> I understand where you are coming from with the wanting to let normal none abusive characters into the Adult longe, but as mentioned to be member for over a year with 1000 posts thats massive over kill. i'm a 29 year old mature guy with no intention of distubring the peace.
> 
> And if people do you simply ban them or remove access, Maybe lorian needs to at least think about the restrictions ???? No !!


I can see both sides here. However on balance I have to say that I think it is fine as it is.

People need to show a level of commitment and contribution to UK-M, and also it allows UK-M members to build up a picture of what the prospective adult lounge members are like, at a personal level. I would consider myself uber sensible - am 45 - post here regularly, and try to contribute to all areas of the board as feel I should contribute back where I can add something,I have learned a lot since being a member, even though I used to train (20 years ago) with semi-pro bodybuilders, and coached two to IFBB British and NABBA Wales championship victories.

However I know the rules, understand why they are there and so don't have a problem serving my time to at least become eligible.

Cheers

D


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

To be honest the adult lounge pretty much died when `the chronicles` thread ceased... :crying:

But my god was it 1 hell of a place before then


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> To be honest the adult lounge pretty much died when `the chronicles` thread ceased... :crying:
> 
> But my god was it 1 hell of a place before then


I agree they were great and it's a real shame they were deleted but we can all still contribute.

I know that once all the stress of moving house has finished I'll be getting more involved... :bounce: The camera is awaiting.... One good thing is that some girlies are coming back


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh yes the chronicles was a great read


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well can you really blame me, all someone had to do was mention it and i was there like a rat up a drainpipe :tongue:

Lorian you lucky barsteward lol.

I know the members you mean, they hadn't long split when i signed up, so managed a quick perv while i still had access back then, bit of a raunchy pair weren't they 

And yeah shame those threads died off, but hey that's life people split all the time, it was good fun whilst it lasted.



Katy said:


> Yeah, given the 'like' I found this morning for some pictures that I posted ages ago it seems that you've been making good use of your access! :laugh: Sadly some really good threads were deleted by a member after he split with his partner, which is a shame.


----------

